# Addobe Encore / Butten erstellen ?



## DrNoo (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo erst mal !

Also folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte Buttons für Encore erstellen, das Prinziep ist mir dabei auch klar, 
mit dem Ordner und den Vorzeichen.
Doch die Darstellung in Encore selber ist völlig unterschiedlich zu dem was ich in Photoshop erstellt habe.

Toll wäre es wenn mir jemand auf die schnelle ein kleines Tutorial zum Button erstellen hier posten könnte !

Vielen dank schon mal im voraus 
bis spädder euer Dr.Noo


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (6. Juni 2004)

inwiefern sehen deine Buttons anders aus nach dem du sie importiert hast?

bei mir seiht alles so aus wie ich es in Photoshop angelegt habe.


----------



## DrNoo (14. Juni 2004)

Die Farben sind anders und ich habe ja drei zustende welche sich nicht darstellen lassen so das ich meist nur einen oder zwei Zustände habe !

aber wie gesagt ich kann das Problem nicht Lokalisiren so das ein kleines Tutorial zur Button erstellung ganz gelegen käme !

Mfg Dr.Noo


----------

